# Pre made C&C cages



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

We now have TWO guinea pigs that we are going to be introducing to each other soon (once the second is through QT). I was thinking of getting the materials for a large C&C cage. When I started to price it out and how much running around I have to do to find the components (and then MAKE it LOL), I though this site was a pretty decent alternative. Not to mention the nice color choices in the coroplast!! They dont sell lids with it but they do include instructions on how to make them out of closet shelving or grids to support a CHE. I would also assume you could make assemble it so you have front doors for HH though for the GPs I can just leave the top open and use that.

http://www.guineapigzone.com/c-and-c-cages-guinea-pigs


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

There is really NO reason to buy a C&C cage from there, unless you really have NO acces to the supplies at all. And even then you can find them cheaper elsewhere. This web site is not selling premade cages, they are selling ready to assemble cages - They will send you the cube kits, and a piece of coroplast. The exact same thing you would buy yourself - just for more money, and with the additional shipping costs, which I imagine are a LOT. You'd end up paying about $80 for something you would still have to put together yourself - that's double what it costs to just go buy the materials yourself.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> You'd end up paying about $80 for something you would still have to put together yourself - that's double what it costs to just go buy the materials yourself.


Well, it depends on how big your cage is going to be. When I bought the supplies for my hedgehog cage, it was defiantly a lot more then $40, even more then $80.

Grids from Walmart: $19.97 each, I bought 5 packages because I needed 54 grids

-$109.84 for grids
-$24.19 for tubing to go to the loft
-$8.39 for 500 zip ties
-$21.99 for tiles (I used peel&stick tiles instead of coroplast, it was cheaper)

=$164.41

That made a 3x2 with a 1.5x1 loft and storage area underneath.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

When I priced out the materials, it was going to cost me almost the same amount without shipping. Then I had to go to at least 2 different stores, one quite a ways from my house. I do have to "assemble" but I dont have to spend time measuring and cutting (which by the way I am really bad at). SHipping is $26 and I should have it by the end of the week. A nice big cage with a loft. 

At this stage in my life, the extra $$ are well worth the time savings. I find as I get older my (and have a longer work week, kiddie functions on the weekends, other animals etc) that time is the more scarce resource.

Anyway, it is an option for people like me that are not exactly do it yourself ers.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

It may be cheaper than buying enough grids to make what yo did, sure, if you needed 5 packets. But what's sold on the website for a 2x3 cage is not even one full box of the cubes, and a smaller piece of coroplast than I bought for mt 2x3 (because the sides are shorter on there) It just kind of bugs me because they are selling about $35 worth of stuff for $56, plus shipping. And it really doesn't seem any easier than buying the materials yourself, so I don't see where they can justify the extra cost :\


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Again, I think it saves time and some material prep. Plus I think for me anyway, they probably make a much nicer job in terms of fit and finish (especially on the loft). I guess this type of pre assemblied cage does not appeal to all.

One more option for hedgie owners though.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

NoDivision said:


> It just kind of bugs me because they are selling about $35 worth of stuff for $56, plus shipping. And it really doesn't seem any easier than buying the materials yourself, so I don't see where they can justify the extra cost :\


They're a business, they gotta make a profit somehow, no? :?

I would buy one of those cages if I had a guinea pig. I made two C&C cages for my girls and honestly I thought it was a pain. Some people like doing it, some don't. The cages in this website come with the coroplast already perforated, you only have to fold it which is a selling point for me at least. And while some people can find coroplast very cheap nearby, others don't. I had to drive 20 minutes each way to get my sheets and they cost me 15 bucks for a 4x4 sheet, which is pretty expensive compared to what others have paid.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I mean don't get me wrong, it's nice that there's an option for people who can't get the supplies easily, or who don't want to travel to get them. And I get that a business has to make money. But I personally think it's way too expensive, just in terms of sheer cost of material, for something that really isn't much of an improvement.


----------

